# Kayak or Canoe for hunting



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Any of you use a canoe or kayak for duck hunting? Preference on either, or certain type? Anyone used an inflatable one? I am considering trying it out this year but would love some insight from people who use them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You will destroy an inflatable boat in the marsh. Go with something more durable like fiberglass, aluminum or plastic. I know several guys that hunt with canoes and have great success using them. Look for a Coleman Ram X scanoe with a square back, so you can have the option of getting a mudmotor if you want. The guys with canoes/mudmotors go places that the rest of us with big heavy boats only dream of going.8)


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I had one like this with a Thai longtail. Loved it! My hobby grew out of it and I bought a 1648 Jon boat.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My vote is for a Kayak. Much lighter and easier to portage. If you're going to shoot out of it, a kayak is more stable. A sideways shot out of a canoe can tip you over. Kayaks with the 2 blades are faster as well if you're paddling a long way. Downside of a kayak is it doesn't have much room for decoys so you are forced to hunt light. I hunt 2x as much out of my kayak as I do my duck boat.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never used one, but when I talk to hunters that do they seem to like the greenoe. I think it's because they can mount a motor to it. There's another thread on another website and all that hunted with an inflatable one liked theirs, but were afraid of puncturing it. I wouldn't recommend it. We burn a lot of phrag here and it leaves a lot of sharp sticks poking out of the marsh.

I'd honestly go with a little jon boat. You can find them on KSL normally for a decent price, or a brand new one from Fred's Marine will run you about $750-$800. And you can get by with an electric trolling motor until funds come in for a decent little motor.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! This is very helpful for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe this would work





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Now we're talking!!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Get you one of these shipped out from Louisiana.

I have one back home, they are extremely stable, paddle extremely quickly, and are easily concealed.

http://www.pirogue.com/


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> Any of you use a canoe or kayak for duck hunting? Preference on either, or certain type? Anyone used an inflatable one? I am considering trying it out this year but would love some insight from people who use them.


Proof is in the pudding. or video of one in action.

I have a preference for what has worked for years, and held up to the abuse, you do need to take care of them though, no dragging on the cement and across rocks.

Don't overlook the older colman scanoes with the metal transom you can get them for very cheap if you keep an eye on the classifieds.

Video with 6hp longtail: 



Video with KX21 longtail: 



Video With KX21 surface Drive: https://goo.gl/photos/iPVKALdjhbNagNpXA

Oh and this is how you hide one.No need for an expensive blind. 









If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye out for a scanoe and have yet to find one. I would snatch one up in a second. Thinking of having my brother just build me a pirogue and ship it up here to me.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40863533&cat=&lpid=&search=scanoe&ad_cid=1

This guy has a few, maybe he would just sell the scanoe? Worth a try. Don't spend more than three hundred on a used one. also give me a call and I will tell you where to look for wear. This guy is right out by fowlmouth.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks fish, I saw it a few days ago, I'll text him and see.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Whoa! I may just have to go get one of these. Then I would need to get another mudmotor.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Whoa! I may just have to go get one of these. Then I would need to get another mudmotor.


What should I be looking for on them for problem areas or too much wear?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> What should I be looking for on them for problem areas or too much wear?


I'm not sure, fishnfool is the guy to ask.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> What should I be looking for on them for problem areas or too much wear?


The areas you want to look at is the center keel on the ends, front and back, these are the areas people drag on the cement loading and unloading the boat, it's really easy to spot because it will be worn flat and the keel should be round. If you see this wear, do this using your thumb, press down hard on it and see how thin the material is if you can move it easily then it is pretty thin, if you can't budge it you have plenty of years left in it and I would buy it but you can haggle a little on the price showing the owner your concerns of wear.

Second thing to look for is where the seat brackets contact the sides of the boat, if the owner ties the boat down on the front and back upside down on top of a rack or car top during transport it puts stress on the edge of the boat and causes cracks to start forming. I had this happen on my old 1982 so I know what caused it first hand. If you can see them starting don't worry you can plastic weld them with a kit from harbor freight and some stainless metal screen material to reinforce the crack. So don't tie the boat down on the ends if you get one and car or truck top it.

Also look for any missing hardware bolts,nuts,gouges from rock impacts,this stuff can be repaired and replaced but also shows how well the boat was taken care of and is a bargaining tool on the price.

Good luck and let me know if he is willing to sell them.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Just a heads up a new scanoe just came up


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Just a heads up a new scanoe just came up


 And? By the way welcome to the forum!!


----------

